# How much to feed - Sunny



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a question. Before I got Sunny, the breeder said he was about 15" and just under 20 pounds, a bigger mini. When I actually got him, I do think the stress made him lose a pound or so, and since he had some stress related tummy symptoms, was probably a pound or so under that. 3 weeks ago he was 16 1/2 pounds at vet but still was not eating right. I think finally I am getting him accustomed to a diet and am transitioning him from grain free kibble to premade raw. Anyway, he has put a couple of pounds on. I'll bet he is around 18 1/2 or so pounds and 15". I feed in a.m. and dinner. 

For a mini his size who has cut down on his activity a bit now that he is with me (2 walker walks a day, and a good hour or so with me), how much would you feed him? He does not eat treats, so primarily the meals. I want to watch so he doesn't start putting weight on. (He particularly likes the venizon raw).


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Take his ideal weight feed 3% of that and then monitor some dogs need a little more some a little less.


----------

